# Raw going well but I have a ?



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So Chloe has been on ziwipeak or about 4 weeks now, and is doing really well! I introduced frozen raw a couple weeks ago and man does she love that stuff! Tonight when I was at the pet store to get pads I noticed they had raw lamb bones in the treat freezer. I decided to pick one up for Chloe's big brother Ike. He did not want anything to do with it.... Until Chloe had a go at it! Now he is outside chewing at it. Here is my question... How long is that bone good for? Just tonight?? Tia!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Put it back in the freezer and take out when you want. Don't leave it laying around the house as it will dry out and become brittle. Lucky dogs!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Tracy, that have you to thank for it! You opened my eyes and educated me about quality of dog food and Benifits of raw. Not sure I will ever get comfortable to feedback like you but I have no problem buying it already done and feeding it


----------

